# Opinions on Lowryders, auto-flowers, and other early girls.



## HappyCat (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone have experiences between the different auto-flower varieties? 
What are your opinions of the different ones available?


(title edit)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello HC, great name 

There are LOTS of different strains of Auto's.

What kind of high are you looking for?

A Sativa 'head energetic high'?

An Indica 'couchlock high'?

eace:


----------



## jungle (Mar 20, 2009)

HappyCat...I'm thinking about trying some autoflowering plants also....I'd like something that doesnt smell.....while growing.....one sativa energetic high...one indica body stone....then one of something else....and of course a reliable seed bank to the states...Hope you don't mind me sharing some of your thunder here HappyCat.....I have a few questions also...


----------



## HappyCat (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I'm wondering a bit about plants for outside, I guess indica vs. sativa, well its a hard choice lol...

I hadn't quite decided, wanted to see what was available first. Sativa is nice, since I see alot of Indica around. Indica would still be an option though.


----------



## HappyCat (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I've done a little preliminary research and I've got a little bit of web information so far but, I'm still looking for some 'expert'* advice. I'll share a bit what I've learned and expand on what I'm looking for.

*(expert being anyone with any experience with auto-flowers, since would be more than me)

Personally I'm looking for a true breeding strain, and one that can be grown outdoors, some of the F1 hybrids look nice but I'm afraid that crossing the F1 will generate all kinds of odd phenotypes in the next generation. With differences in sizes, potency, effect, and flavour, as well as the possibility that the offspring are not auto-flower which would be really undesirable at this latitude, since by the time the light cycle is right and a normal flowering cycle progresses, we've got a good chance getting frost (or even a rare chance for snow) before they're done.

I've identified the following stains as(supposedly) true breeding.

*Lowryder*(#1), the original by the Joint Doctor. Flowers automatically after a couple of weeks growth. Harvest Date on these shows 8 weeks. In an interview(sourced from lowryderseeds. info) the Joint Doctor said he believed that realistically an original Lowryder would produce 3-7g outdoors, possibly double indoors, and more yeild possible with hydroponics. HappyCat: The harvest speed is amazing, but the outdoor yields seem kind of skimpy to me, even double those for indoors seems a bit iffy. I'm interested in outdoor plants primarily, I really don't want tall plants, but that outdoor yield on the original just seems terrible; though some other sources say more but maybe they're indoors?

*Diesel Ryder*, by the Joint Doctor; a stabilized hybrid of Lowryder #2 and New York City Diesel. Harvest Date on these show 9-10 weeks. Description says less branching than Lowryders 1 & 2, usally one main cola. Listed THC 17-19% HappyCat:Seems like a nice choice from the description, the listed THC percentage is very good. Possible cons include, slightly longer life cycle, a rare tall phenotype inherent to certain members of the strain, and the seed price is higher than some others.

*Masterlow*, by Mdanzig. An inbred cross of Lowryder and Master Kush, supposedly lots of resin production. Harvest Date 10.5 weeks. Perhaps slightly taller, and bulkier than the original Lowryder HappyCat: (I swear I misplaced 1 pack of these somewhere) anyway I haven't yet been able to find anywhere that has these actually 'in stock'. The general impression I gleaned from most sites is that its basically like lowryder just a sometimes a bit taller, with slightly more weight and potency. The longer 10.5 week life cycle is noted.

*PowerStout*, by Mdanzig. A stable cross of Lowryder and an unknown Indica. Harvest Date 10.5 weeks. HappyCat: the descriptions I see of this seem very similar to Masterlow almost to the point of copy paste, except mentioning the unknown indica parent. Again 10+ week cycle.

*Auto Blueberry Kush*, by LowLife. A (supposedly) stabilized hybrid from ((Blueberry x Lowryder) x (Hindu Kush x Lowryder). Harvest Date 10 weeks. Heavy indica effect 'couch lock', listed as not suitable for direct ground planting, sensitive grower. HappyCat: Lowlife is new to me since the last time looked around for auto info, most of the lowlife strains are F1 hybrids with lowryder so I'm a bit more skeptical of this one on those grounds. The descriptions I see give the impression that this is a sensitive plant best suited for indoors, sensitivity to dry soil and nutrients.

*Auto Lemon*, by LowLife. A (supposedly) stabilized hybrid from (Skunk #1(lemon phenotype) x Lowryder). Harvest Date 10 weeks. Balanced indica and sativa effect, listed as not suitable for direct ground planting, sensitive grower, high probability of/and weakness to spidermite infection. HappyCat: Lowlife is new to me since the last time looked around for auto info, most of the lowlife strains are F1 hybrids with lowryder so I'm a bit more skeptical of these ones on those grounds. 10 week strain. From the descriptions I get the impression that this is a very sensitive plant suited for indoors only, sensitivity to dry soil, nutrients, and spider mite infection.

*Automatic Great White Shark*, by LowLife. A (supposedly) stabilized hybrid from (Great White Shark x Lowryder). Harvest Date 8 weeks. Very little description available, possibly characteristics of Great White Shark. HappyCat: Lowlife is new to me since the last time looked around for auto info, most of the lowlife strains are F1 hybrids with lowryder so I'm a bit more skeptical of these ones on those grounds. An 8 week strain shorter life is nice(but might just mean smaller yields too). Very little description, and short flowering time makes me think that it is much like original lowryder(if it truely is stabilized)

----edit/addition to the post----

Well instead of triple posting I'll just edit I guess, after searching through pages of auto talk on the forum I came up with the name of a seed bank that has an entire section dedicated to auto plants, dutchbreed dot com. A quick search on the forum showed me a couple references, and I didn't see any negatives, so they might be worth a shot. They list THC values for all their strains, they all are given a range value, I'm doubtful anyone on the net really gets a THC assay for strains, but the numbers listed are decent for all their worth. I'll give a quick overview of the available info on the site.
Stable strains
*LowBerry*(Blueberry x Lowryder) Can be grown 24/0, Blueberry strain smell, tied for highest listed THC content(17-23%), similar in size to Masterlow and Lowryder #2, Life Cycle:9 to 10 weeks

*Blue Barrel AK* (LowBerry x AK47(Serious Seeds)) Lowberry infused with AK47 genetics. 4 way tie for lowest listed THC (15-20%) Life Cycle:10 weeks

*Little Red Ryder Hood*(Red Skunk Hair(Dutchbreed) x Lowryder) -Low Smell- ("...has very little odor wile growing only smelling strong when touched or pulled apart..."), ranked second by listed THC(16-22%). Life Cycle:9 to 10 weeks HappyCat: If I were going to grow indoors I'd probably give this a shot to see how well the smell claim holds up.

*Lowryder Mint* (Matanuska Mint x unknown ruderalis strain) nearly as fast as original lowryder, tied for highest listed THC in the auto section, lowest maximum yield in the auto section, yield slightly more than original Lowryder. Life Cycle:9 to 10 weeks

*LowMaster* (Master Kush(Dutch Passion) x Lowryder) not too different from the Mdanzig cross that made Masterlow, 4 way tied(out of 7) for lowest listed THC (at 15-20%), Highest maximum yield at 40-50g, best price for true breeding auto(on the page, and the internet afaik). Life Cycle:10 weeks HappyCat:The higher max yield, and lower price make these an attractive choice the only down side being the slightly lower listed THC, I was hoping for sativa, but these may be too good a deal to pass up.

*Mini Thunderfuck* (Matanuska Thunderfuck('93) x Lowryder Mint) novelty strain, available but apparently still under development. Life Cycle:10 weeks

*Short Term Amnesia*  (Amnesia Haze(Soma Seeds) x Lowryder) the only primarily sativa auto I've found. Again tied lowest on the page with 3 others by THC(15-20%). Life Cycle:10 weeks HappyCat: not the best price on the page, but the only mostly sativa auto I've found so far, other than Diesel Ryder, better price than Diesel Ryder.


I'd still really appreciate the input if anyone has first hand experience with any of these strains. Any firsthand info on yields/effects/potency, and any advice or experiences growing you can spare.


----------



## SovietFinland (Mar 24, 2009)

*Lowryder*
Shortest and fastest af-strain. Small yields.

*Lowryder#2*
Takes 1-2 weeks longer to finish than original Lowryder. Grow also bigger and yield better. Got some sativa, I personally like this strain. 

*Diesel Ryder*
Takes even longer to finish than Lowryder#2. Also more size-variations, some phenos grow really big. Best potential.


----------



## marcnh (Mar 26, 2009)

I think if you are growing these indoors, be careful about reflecting light back up onto the plant.  This is what I did under 24/0 and IMO they were toooo short and stocky.  They were so compact, he light could only penetrate the tips of the bud, and most were about 8 inches tall and 6 inches across.  I would have liked them taller and wider with more fan leaves and a "little" stretching.  But you live and learn.  
This is a little premature, but I like the LR2 and amnezia haze the best for smoke.  They're both so smooth.  The LR2's I'm getting now are really fruity when flowering but lost thier taste after harvest.  I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 14, 2009)

very interesting, and a lil confusing too...but you def are thoro...will def watch and see what you eentually choose....i'm more for the indoor, high yeild,(2oz dry per plant) most potent crazy pheno auto....any sugg anybody??


----------

